
An Estonian city is automating homes to reduce energy consumption - imartin2k
https://algorithmwatch.org/en/story/tartu-smart-homes/
======
jaclaz
Usual clickbait title, only 17 buildings in the city of Tartu :

>Taking a closer look, the reality is far from a futuristic ultra-modern
automated smart home, but the project is a work in progress and the real
results will become clearer in the years to come. The goal is to renovate and
“smart up” 17 apartment buildings located in the center of Tartu. The systems
are still being developed and perfected.

